# 800lb Mako caught on Navarre beach



## Bpruitt (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20140416...cousin-hook-monster-mako-off-Gulf-Coast-beach


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 16, 2014)

What a massive shark. Hate to be swimming and meet that joker


----------



## Big7 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mako is some good eating.

Sounds like they got a "mess" with one catch.

I used to use a kite off Big Pier 60 in Clearwater Beach, Fl. and off the
Skyway Bridge.

Caught some big sharks and rays of all kinds.

Nothing NEAR that big though.

Surprised it took "only" an hour to get it to shore.

WOW... What a fish!


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 17, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Mako is some good eating.
> 
> Sounds like they got a "mess" with one catch.
> 
> ...



That's the thing about sharks,weight varies widely according to length.That one was a football.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 19, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> http://www.pnj.com/article/20140416...cousin-hook-monster-mako-off-Gulf-Coast-beach
> 
> *Milton man and cousin hook monster mako off Gulf Coast beach*
> 
> ...



Whoa, whatta beast of a shark.  Thx for posting.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 19, 2014)

Nize fish.  A mako on the line is great fun.  They are flashy fighters!


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 19, 2014)

I wonder how he got it in the truck?


----------



## CrimsonSasquatch (Apr 19, 2014)

Curious what tackle he used. 

Bait had to be a cut up bonito or a monster stingray.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 19, 2014)

Go on southflordasharkclub.com the story's on there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2014)

From the news stories, sounds like they had a big community cookout to feed lots of local folks.

Another wave of lots more recent news stories about this so here's some of the video reports below . . .


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 23, 2014)

I would not wade out to waist deep with that beast!


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 23, 2014)

That fish could eat a man in two bites I bet.


----------

